# Mantids - Size Variation in Species



## padkison (Feb 9, 2007)

From left to right

Hierodula membranacea, Parasphendale agrionina, Chloroharpax modesta

(Asian Giant, African Budwing, Nigerian Flower)

3.5", 2", 1.25"







I forgot how small the Cm were supposed to be and blithely thought my nymphs had 2 or 3 molts to go. I was surprised this morning to find this adult female.


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 9, 2007)

cool


----------



## Rick (Feb 10, 2007)

Great comparison Perry. Those guys are tiny.


----------



## padkison (Feb 10, 2007)

Tiny, but they have been snagging bluebottle flies since they were only about 50% bigger than the fly.

I am definitely going to cultivate them for awhile.


----------



## humantis (Feb 19, 2007)

Just curious what's the smallest species anyone here has kept successfully?


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 19, 2007)

Egyptian mantids are realy small!


----------



## humantis (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah, and the Egyptians look cool. I like their coloring.

Litaneutria minor is another neat little guy, although they sound like it'd be more challenging to keep than most given their tiny size &amp; quickness.


----------



## Ian (Feb 20, 2007)

Lovely photographic comparison there!

Thanks for sharing.


----------

